# Good Bookshelf Speakers?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

I've got the opportunity to buy Definitive Tech BP-10's and KEF iQ3's from an estate sale. Sort of apples and oranges, I know. Both are priced at half MSRP. Granted, the space that they'd be occupying is somewhat on the small size, I'm having a hard time making a decision. I've also never listened to either one, so I'm hoping that someone here has more experience with these than me. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have no experience, but I'll throw a bone to the KEF's because of the technology.

Do you need them or are you buying just because they are half price? The reason I ask is that there may be better options even at what these sell for at half price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I have no experience, but I'll throw a bone to the KEF's because of the technology.
> 
> Do you need them or are you buying just because they are half price? The reason I ask is that there may be better options even at what these sell for at half price.


Hmm...I suppose both. I donated my old speakers in December so I've been without sound for a while. I suppose I like the KEF since they're smaller, but would be willing to consider other brands. What else would you recommend, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh and for the record, I'm definitely new to the audio world when it comes to speakers of any higher-end brand.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it would probably depend on your situation, but I am about to order some Ascend Acoustic Sierra 1's. Check out why the guys suggested what they did for me in this thread.


----------

